# pics



## princeofpimpz (Apr 22, 2009)

here are my five day old plants


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2009)

Need to adjust the focus Bro.


----------



## princeofpimpz (Apr 22, 2009)

do they look healthy though


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2009)

princeofpimpz said:
			
		

> do they look healthy though


 
Little Brother,,,I cant see the plants.Looks green.


----------



## princeofpimpz (Apr 22, 2009)

they are really green is that good right


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 22, 2009)

*well they dont look ill  *


----------



## princeofpimpz (Apr 22, 2009)

they are five days old green and a little over an inch tall it that good


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2009)

princeofpimpz said:
			
		

> they are really green is that good right


 
Yep,,Green is always good bro. They look very green the best I can tell.:hubba: Dont see any stretch,,which is also good. But as I said,,very fuzzy pics.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 22, 2009)

:confused2: How stoned do you have to be for the pictures to focus?  :confused2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 22, 2009)

princeofpimpz said:
			
		

> they are really green is that good right


 

*okay maybe me :stoned: 
but 
are you for real :confused2:

you seriously are not asking that question are you ?,,,if so ill let my 5 yr answer you and you can go and read up some more before being let loose in a :farm: garden 

but if you are for real ,,,my apologies (sp) and my advise is to still read up before you do anything else eace:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 22, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :confused2: How stoned do you have to be for the pictures to focus? :confused2:


 

*i think its one of those wind up threads :rofl:*


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :confused2: How stoned do you have to be for the pictures to focus? :confused2:


 
I just went and smoked another bowl of some good ****,,,and it still looks purddy fuzzy to me.:stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 22, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## princeofpimpz (Apr 22, 2009)

i am really serious i am a first time grower so what do u think its a problem with the plants or something


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2009)

princeofpimpz said:
			
		

> i am really serious i am a first time grower so what do u think its a problem with the plants or something


 
No Bro,,its a problem with the Camera or the Camera Man. We cant see them good enough to tell ya much. I want some of what yur smoken.Little Brother ya PM'd me and I told ya they Looked good the best I could tell. Looks like everything is fine. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 22, 2009)

They are looking pretty healthy. This a fragile time in their life, so keep up what you're doing and don't let anything happen to them because with time, they will turn into monsters!


----------



## Motor City Madman (Apr 22, 2009)

princeofpimpz said:
			
		

> i am really serious i am a first time grower so what do u think its a problem with the plants or something


 
The only problem I can make out is the camera is broke, that darn thing wont focus :rofl: Give them lots of light and wait till you have alternating nodes before you start to feed em and they will be fine.

Good luck
MCM


----------



## Newbud (Apr 22, 2009)

:doh:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Just out of curiosity are those planted outside? Are they planted right in the ground or are they in some sort of container?


----------



## princeofpimpz (Apr 22, 2009)

they are outside right in the ground why


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 23, 2009)

They look ok to me.


----------



## 420benny (Apr 23, 2009)

What are the temps outside at night where you live now? What camera are you using? I ask because some digitals have a macro setting for taking close-ups. We aren't really messing with you. It's just your pics and question are somewhat troll-like. Sounds like you aren't, though. We do love to mess with trolls, like pitbulls after a stray cat!:shocked:


----------



## astrobud (Apr 23, 2009)

looks like they are in warp drive:batman:  they look ok for 5 days, they should live for now


----------



## dr_toker81 (Apr 23, 2009)

dude not to be mean or anything but. u dont seem very bright!. i mean we all have ??? and need some help and ideas from time to time but yo u need to get out there and search and actually "TAKE THE TIME TO READ ". go watch the videos on here and read the forums, get ur basics down. then if u need help then ask....


----------



## 420benny (Apr 24, 2009)

Feel the love??


----------

